# can i fly...



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

can i fly my oriental rollers an if i can, can i fly them with my birmi's


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

....................................


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

.........................................


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

hello ......./.


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

If they got wings, they can fly. The pigeon police aren't going to ticket you for flying separate breeds together. The oriental rollers aren't going to kill the birmingham rollers and the Birmingham rollers aren't going to shoot the oriental rollers down. 

Today, I flew my damascenes and my danzig highfliers at the same time. Guess what happened???

Nothing. 

Fly your rollers together if that's how you wanna roll. Just can't do it in competitions.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Ofcourse you can fly FOR'S and no you can't fly them with Bermi's.
FOR'S like to sky out if flown properly, Bermi's will get learn bad habbits from the FOR's


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

They r both pigeons, not going to kill eachother


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

You can fly them together but if they fly together often enough, they will start to kit/flock together and that is a bad thing. Oriental Rollers (OR) tend to like to fly high and perform at all altitudes and that is fine for ORs but not good for Birmingham Rollers (BRs). 

Of course if you have no plans of ever competing and just want to fly for fun, do as you please...but just to let you know, bad habits are hard to break.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> can i fly my oriental rollers an if i can, can i fly them with my birmi's


OK this is a trick question?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 6 or that I fly with my racers. The or's wont fly as long as the racers do though.
Dave


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I fly and raise only OR's They perform best in small kits of three to five birds. In small kits if one starts to roll the others follow. I have tried 6 or 7 birds and there is always one or two who don't want to flip, roll or tail ride, what is what OR's do. Those that want to fly seem to get the others into flying only and not performing. Therfore my advice is to fly them only in small kits with other OR's for maximum performance.


----------

